# DELTA 36-T30 T2 30-Inch Fence and Rail System



## 240sxguy

I purchased this fence for my old unisaw that had a jetlock fence on it. I was going to keep the jetlock but I went into this purchase (the unisaw) wanting something very easy to setup that locked square. When I looked at my unisaw (70s vintage) I didn't really test out the fence. When I took it home I couldn't get it to lock straight. I know there are some parts that could have been replaced to alleviate most of the problem but frankly, I didn't want to mess with a fence restoration. 

I was interested in a Beis fence but honestly it was way out of my price range and overkill for what I need to use it for. I thought I was going to have to stick with the jetlock until Knotscott told me about the delta aftermarket fence. I ordered it from tools plus for 168 or so shipped. Very reasonable. It showed up in a few days and sat in the garage for a couple weeks while I "made time" to get it installed.

Well, I did the installation a couple days ago. Man, was that easy! They included all the correct hardware to bolt right up to my old unisaw. This fence would be easy to adapt to another saw if you were prepared to drill holes. I am not exaggerating when I say total setup time including squaring up the fence was around an hour for a unisaw. 

Deflection at the rear is minimal, and only noticeable when you are pushing on the far back... not something that would happen regularly (as Scott pointed out via PM). I find this to be an excellent value and am very happy I bought it. I have all the tools to build a Beis clone like the one on the parts express site but don't have the time to do it. Rarely do I feel I got a great deal on a newly purchased full price retail sale! Cheapskate describes me well. 

So I have gone from no table saw to a fully functional vintage delta unisaw with a modern fence. I couldn't be happier. I highly recommend this fence!! It locked square and true to the ruler every time I tested it. 

Thanks guys. 

Evan


----------



## knotscott

Good for you! Your experience seems to echo the sentiments of other users. Any pics?! :thumbsup:


----------



## 240sxguy

Scott, Just uploaded a few. Ill attach them to the first post right now.


----------



## nblumert

I just bought and installed that same fence on my craftsman hybrid tablesaw. It was a direct replacement, zero drilling, and setup was a breeze. I too think it was a great price for what it is. I have been very happy with it, compared to the junk fence I had that would deflect up to 3/16" at a time. This guy locks square and allows a square cut every time I use it. 
Nick


----------



## firemedic

Is that only in a 30" or do they have a 50"... looking but not finding...


----------



## 240sxguy

As you may know Delta makes Biesmeyer fences... so I'll bet you can only get the Beis in a 50".


----------



## knotscott

firemedic said:


> Is that only in a 30" or do they have a 50"... looking but not finding...


I don't think the T2 offers a 50" rail, but you could probably dig one up from a welding/steel supplier. Or...if you have a lef tilt saw, there's little to no reason to leave rip capacity on the left side...so you can rob capacity from the left side, and slide the rails farther to the right. It's feasible to gain 10 inches + on the right....maybe even 15" or so. I slid my 30" Biese, and my 26" Shop Fox Classic ~ 10" to the right, for respectable rip capacities of ~ 40" and ~ 36", respectively. In my case, there wasn't even any drilling involved. 

Evan - Should we be calling you "Beamerguy"?


----------



## JohnK007

Nice job Evan! I just looked up your original TS tread. In about a month you went from nothing to a first class setup. Way to go!


----------



## 240sxguy

Thanks John, I am pretty stoked about it. last time I had a TS at my disposal was when I worked for Tweeter in West Dundee which was about 6 years ago. That thing spoiled me bad. That was also a Delta saw. It had huge extensions as well, I could rip a 4x8 sheet in half alone on that setup. I would never have been able to sacrifice the space for that though! I have cut a couple small boards on it for giggles and it sure is nice. I bought the big HTC mobile base for it when it was on sale at woodcraft. Its a bit flimsy but I think I may have assembled it incorrectly by not using the extension bars that comes with it as reinforcement. 

Scott is dead on, and I hesitated on suggesting it. These rails are nothing special at all. You could easily buy metal stock and make your own. At that point though, it may make sense just to buy the part that glides on the rails if its available separately. 

Yeah, that's my BMW in the background there. Black 2001 530i with a manual trans. I really like that car but it requires lots of time and energy to keep it running tip top. I have had it for about 8 months, and have decided to let it go. As I mentioned before, I am expecting a son in mid-March so I need to clean my plate off as much as possible. I bought it as a reliable daily and it's more like taking care of a sports car. Just rolled over 100k.


----------



## MattS

That is a sharp looking fence, a few guys have recommended I snap one up for a new/old Grizzly I picked up - I think as soon as my checking account recovers from my office remodel, I'll be picking one up!


----------



## 240sxguy

You won't regret it!


----------



## WWWorker

Could I set this up on my 30 inch Craftsman do you think?


----------



## jacobsk

wilbwworker said:


> Could I set this up on my 30 inch Craftsman do you think?


yes you should be able to without a problem, and if there were a problem you would just have to drill an extra hole to hold the fence rail on the table top.

I have this fence on my double craftsman 113 saw setup, it really is a nice addition to any sturdy saw :thumbsup:


----------



## WWWorker

Nice! Thanks for the tip. I may have to wait a bit to purchase (just shellled out 399 for my new Rigid Planer) but I am thinking this is a spring purchase.


----------

